# Whose changing gears?



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe the wrong place but whose is shifting from predators and trapping into the fishing and turkey seasons. I am in south central Missouri and its 81 out right now! Trout has opened and turkey is April 15 and I already got the leave approved to go chase em! Hopefully it's better this year. What are y'all switching to?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I was supposed to give the dog a bath last weekend & I went flyfishing instead...Dog went with me & swam in the creek..Mission accomplished..(That counts as a bath, right?? My wife says it doesn't!!!) :teeth:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Archery season for Turkey starts here in Kansas on April 1st. I've already told my boss I'm taking vacation and I'll be out chasing the turkeys for the first couple days of the season.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Scotty, I believe that does count as a bath!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree...how would that not count as a bath. In fact I will go out on a limb here and argue that your dog is now baptised in the eyes of several religious faiths.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I wasn't able to draw a turkey tag and most of my fishing spots still have ice, but I've got a hefty to do list for my quad before elk season kicks off 

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of the guys on here but for me I'm always in Turkey gear ,year round.
For me coyotes just fill in the off seasons between my other hunting seasons.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> I was supposed to give the dog a bath last weekend & I went flyfishing instead...Dog went with me & swam in the creek..Mission accomplished..(That counts as a bath, right?? My wife says it doesn't!!!) :teeth:


Did you use any type of soap? Take one of those little bars you get in motel rooms with next time and then it will surely be an official bath. :stirthepot:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:focus:

Didn't get my app in for turkey in time. Guess I'll have to settle for fishing and yote hunting until deer season.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

If the snow and ice would ever melt, It'll be fishing season for me. Don't turkey hunt as of yet, so will have to cut time from now through April between fishing brownies and steelhead in the harbors and coyotes and trap shooting. Then it's musky time.

Very close to securing a new job, so have been focusing on that as of late too. This guy's a tough cookie but very interested in me. Hoping to seal the deal on Wednesday at lunch with him. Then I can concentrate on the outdoor stuff. Good thing is, the guy I've been interviewing with is the CEO of the company, and is a hunter and fisherman (I actually guided him a few years ago for muskies so had a good in at the company). Was going to see if he wanted to go shoot some trap, then do lunch, but the weather's not cooperating.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got Musky fishermen start'in to call--- pretty soon we'll have ice out.

awprint:


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't wait to get out musky fishing. I've been good most of this winter, but cabin fever is setting in big time now.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Waiting for the ice to come off the lakes, April 13 turkey season starts


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

Our turkey season runs Mar. 30 thru May 15 with a 4 turkey limit for the whole season. Bass and Trout are open all year. Lots to do here in NE. TN. It's suppost to be around 70 here today.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I've "kind of" switched form predators to turkeys. Not the hunting of them, but in the call making. I've switched from turning predator calls to making turkey calls. I've made quite a pile of wood shavings in the last two weeks or so.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Same here Dave. Been making some Turkey calls and trying a new material for my pot calls, instead of the usual glass, slate or aluminum.Seems to be working great.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Same here Dave. Been making some Turkey calls and trying a new material for my pot calls, instead of the usual glass, slate or aluminum.Seems to be working great.


?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, the material is cultured marble.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Well where the pic?
I love pot calls and usually buy atleast one new one every season


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will post some pics tomorrow, I didnt think anyone would be interested in turkey calls here.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Not me. Only 2 weeks left in our season. I will get out a few more times. I don't ice fish so it is too cold for fishing, and turkey is not until May here.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Turkey season start April in OK looking to bag a gobbler this year . Post pics Ed of the calls I have cultured Marble in the from bath room . Maybe it needs redone! LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

and i thought my screen name said it all for me lol

of course i am interested 

if its anything like your predator calls i know its gonna be sweeeeeet


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Turkey season is in its first week here and the spring run of dolphin and yellow fin tuna is

just getting started. Great time of year to live in Fl.


----------

